
There’s a big problem with Facebook’s Libra cryptocurrency - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1524677
======
s3r3nity
> Since Libra's unveiling, the project has gotten a chilly reception from some
> policymakers.

If you support the concept of cryptocurrencies, wouldn't this be a _good_
thing? It's probably a sign that you're going in the right direction, no?

Personally I'm a bit neutral on Libra, as I think there's some cool elements
to balance some of my concerns, but this article reads like a bit of fluff to
stir up negative sentiment against FB & Libra.

